# تمثال حورية البحر الدانمركي



## Maya (10 أبريل 2006)

*تمثال حورية البحر الدانمركي*





*------------------​*

*قال مسؤول في بلدية كوبنهاغن إن تمثال " حورية البحر الصغيرة "  المشهور 
قد ينقل من موقعه الحالي ليكون بعيداً عن أيدي المخربين والسياح. 

وأضاف المسؤول أن من المحتمل نقل التمثال البرونزي الذي يمثل حورية بحر في قصة كتبها هانس كريستيان أندرسون إلى مكان جديد يبعد بضعة أمتار عن الشاطئ، وأن قراراً بهذا الشأن قد يصدر هذا العام. 

وهذا التمثال الذي نحته الفنان  الدنماركي إدوارد إريكسون وارتفاعه خمسة أقدام منصوب على صخرة تقع على طرف ميناء المدينة منذ عام 1913. 

وبالإمكان لمس التمثال بسهولة وذلك بالوقوف على منصة مصنوعة من الإسمنت والصعود على صخور أخرى تحيط به. ويزوره كل عام ما يقرب من مليون سائح ويكون بذلك في بعض الأحيان هدفا للمخربين ، وقال المسؤول إن رأس التمثال قطع مرتين، كما بترت يده. وكان قد عثر قبل ثلاث سنوات على مخربين يحاولون نسفه بالمتفجرات. 

وفي قصة أندرسون ، فإن حورية البحر الصغيرة هي ابنة ملك البحر التي تقع في غرام أمير، وعليها أن تنتظر 300 سنة لكي تصبح من بني البشر.*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 أبريل 2006)

*جميل يا مايا ربنا يباررك *


----------



## blackguitar (13 أبريل 2006)

*معلومات غريبه بجد *
*اان اول مرة اسمع عن التمثال ده وايه حكايته وليه الناس عاوزة تخرب فيه؟*


----------



## Maya (13 أبريل 2006)

*أخي blackguitar

أشكرك على مروروك  واهتمامك بالموضوع و أعتقد أن الأخ My Rock  يمكن أن يعطينا معلومات أكثر عن هذا التمثال وقصته ويجيب على سؤالك عندما يمر على هذا الموضوع ... *


----------



## Michael (13 أبريل 2006)

بالانتظار

وشكرا اختى مايا على الموضوع

سلام نعمة


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2006)

طبعا انا ماخذ صورة شخصية قرب التمثال ده, و احيان كثيرا نمر بجنبه

المخربين يريدون تخريبه لانه يعتبر رمز لتاريخ الثقافة الدنماركي و رمز للحرية و التعبير للرأي دون ان يلجأ المعارضون الى المساس بالتمثال, لذل في بعض العقول المتعفنة تريد المساس به كمساس بحرية الدنمارك و امنها الذي تمثال قيم مثل هذا لا يحتاج لحراسة, بل الناس عايشة في سلام و لا احد يفكر في تخريبه الا المخربون (المسلمون المتطرفين)


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا مايا علي المعلومات الجميلة دي

وانا كنت ها اسائل فعلا ليه بيحاولوا تدميره

شكرا ياروك علي الاجابة الوافية 

وزي ما قولتلك قبل كده انتا شكلك بتقرا الافكار ههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*موهوب شو بنعمل يا مينا ههههه*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل  مرسي ليكي يامايا


----------

